# Adult hop plants



## Collab Bros (25/3/15)

Hi there all, 

Wondering if anyone knows where I can get some Adult hop plants in the Sydney area? 

Cheers
Ben


----------



## sp0rk (25/3/15)

they should start coming up for sale in a month or so, the season is just ending


----------



## Collab Bros (25/3/15)

Cool, cheers for that. 

Anywhere in particular to be on the look out?


----------



## sp0rk (25/3/15)

There should be plenty on offer here on the forums, I'll be selling Hallertauer rhizomes this year


----------



## DU99 (25/3/15)

i will be offering "victoria" rhizomes


----------



## barls (25/3/15)

hit me up in about june. other than that there will be a heap for sale in the for sale section about then


----------



## Collab Bros (28/3/15)

Awesome. How long from a rhizome to actually harvesting off the plant? A few years or will it be producing within a year.


----------



## DU99 (28/3/15)

some get good results in the first year.


----------



## barls (28/3/15)

its the piece of string answer. if you feed and nurture them you can do quite well. i was getting almost a kg off my 3 plants when i was looking after them in the first 4 years.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (12/5/15)

I'll put my hand up for a few strains.
Anyone on Sydney willing to share the love and I'll offer a case or two of my best.


----------

